# Eheim ecco 2232 review



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice review, eds roud: 

I have an ECCO 2235 on my 46g. So far, so good for me as well. I second everything you've said. I think that all the ECCOs are the same width, and it is only the height (and pump output) that varies - the media sponges are the same size for all models. This is in contrast to the the classic Eheims, which get taller and 'fatter'. I added 2X more holes in my spray bar (ala dremmel tool) because I like to view my vals in an upright position . I know that flow can be reduced by pointing the spraybar against the wall, etc, but the best circulation seems to be achieved by spraying horizontally (across the length of the tank).

Yours is the first review I've seen for the newer ECCO models (2232 2234 2236). I've done a bit of superficial internet digging, but could not find any reviews/articles re: the difference between the new models and the old ones (2231 2233 2235). Any thoughts?

Ted


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm sure I'm not the only one a little confused about Eheim's model numbering system (see the thread elsewhere accusing their engineers of being drunk!)

I initially ordered the 2231. They called back and said they were out of stock and I could have a 2232 shipped from the company. I said sure. Their website now has only the 2232 listed (at a higher price than I paid), not the 2231.

I e-mailed Eheim. They said 2232 was the same as 2231, but included bio media.

That is consistent with what Big Al's had said. When I asked what the difference was, they said the 2232 came with media. I figured, send me whatever, and I'll decide what I want to cram into it.

I contacted a local planted aq club. One guy told me the footprint of te 2232 is the same as the 2231, but the output is somewhat higher. I have been unable to find any info to confirm this.

Bottom-line, like I said my tank is pretty low tech, and intended to be relatively low-maintenance. My old HOB filter had died, and trying to find/compare filters was threatening to become a pain in the butt. 

I went with Eheim because of their rep for quietness, and the Ecco for the relative cost and simplicity. 

I had experiemented briefly with simply a powerhead, but my wife objected to the hum. And she had never liked the noise from the HOB bio-wheel.

I'm pleased with my choice. It is just another example, however, of how this hobby of ours is not readily transparent for newbies. And why we all have to continue to help each other!


----------



## batman (Mar 10, 2004)

I have 2 eccos, a 2232 and 2234. I like them both (much better than my xp3). Mine did not come with spraybar, I made my own. One came off in the middle of the night, dropping the output hose on the floor. WOW, what a mess, took a 20g to a 5g very quickly.

I have found, the biggest thing to be careful of is to be sure and remove the hoses (quickconnect) from the unit before attempting to open the lid. I know this sounds obvious, but, i was in a hurry and tried to force the lide open with the handle while the hoses were still attached. Broke a few replaceable parts on the handle.

Eheim Substrat Pro is awesome bio media and bio-spira completely cycle my media and established bio in 2 days !


----------

